# New boots, too small?



## Razzle1980 (Dec 4, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I just bought a pair of Vans Aura 2021 boots. I've had the same gear for over 10 years, so had a question about fit (despite reading up on it). New boots are a size 9, which is the same size as my old boots. I generally wear 9-9.5 for regular shoes. My 9.5 sized shoes leave some room in the front. From what I'm reading, snowboard boots should fit snug at first. My toes seem to touch the front of my new boots, is that something that will change? I'm debating about ordering 1/2 size bigger, but don't know if those will be too big.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

If your toes "seem to touch the front of the boots", they are at least a 1/2 size too large. 

New boots should have your toes pressed firmly into the liner without pain. Snowboard boots need to be tighter than shoes because they transfer all of the force from you to the board. Most of us ride smaller boots than our shoes. I wear 13's but ride in 11's, but I'm on the more aggressive side.


----------



## Razzle1980 (Dec 4, 2020)

WigMar said:


> If your toes "seem to touch the front of the boots", they are at least a 1/2 size too large.
> 
> New boots should have your toes pressed firmly into the liner without pain. Snowboard boots need to be tighter than shoes because they transfer all of the force from you to the board. Most of us ride smaller boots than our shoes. I wear 13's but ride in 11's, but I'm on the more aggressive side.


I appreciate the advice. My big toe definitely touches the liner, so I don't think I'd go 1/2 size smaller to 8.5. just curious if the slight discomfort with the big toe will go away over time.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

If there's a slight discomfort, you're probably at the right size. If you haven't heat molded them, you can do so, and maybe put a couple of layers of tape or bandaids over your big toes to create a little extra room there.

I find that my boots press on the toe until I tighten them, which forces the foot back up against the heel of the boot.


----------



## Razzle1980 (Dec 4, 2020)

Donutz said:


> If there's a slight discomfort, you're probably at the right size. If you haven't heat molded them, you can do so, and maybe put a couple of layers of tape or bandaids over your big toes to create a little extra room there.
> 
> I find that my boots press on the toe until I tighten them, which forces the foot back up against the heel of the boot.


I don't really feel like I have any room for my heel to move back when I tighten my new boots. I guess my direct question is whether to expect the boot lining to mold out at the toes over time


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

It does pack out, even if you don't heat mold.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Razzle1980 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just bought a pair of Vans Aura 2021 boots. I've had the same gear for over 10 years, so had a question about fit (despite reading up on it). New boots are a size 9, which is the same size as my old boots. I generally wear 9-9.5 for regular shoes. My 9.5 sized shoes leave some room in the front. From what I'm reading, snowboard boots should fit snug at first. My toes seem to touch the front of my new boots, is that something that will change? I'm debating about ordering 1/2 size bigger, but don't know if those will be too big.


Hi Razzle,

Snowboard boots are designed to fit entirely differently then shoes. Once the boot has broken in you are looking to have firm pressure (bot toe and heel) into the compliant materials of the liner. This can (and usually does) feel very unusual to new riders. It is important to distinguish unusual from painful. Just touching the end is actually far too large.

Please measure your feet using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.

STOKED!


----------



## Razzle1980 (Dec 4, 2020)

Makes sense. Thanks for your input. I measured my feet without socks, and the bigger foot is a few cm short of 27cm. According to this measuring scale (Snowboard Boot Size, Chart, Calculator, Sizing), I should be at a size 9, which is what I have. So I think I'm good. Of course with socks, it would probably measure slightly over 27cm, which would bump me up to a 9.5, but I think that'll be too big.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Boots do pack out some, and heat molding helps too. If you've got wide feet, it can make boots feel too short as well. 

Thin socks are where it's at. Some of us wear dress socks, but most snowboarding specific socks aren't really much thicker. I used to wear thicker socks for insulation, but thin socks and tighter boots give much better response.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Yup, sounds like you have the right size boots. Boots pack out about 1/2 size over their lifetime. I typically wear very thin socks at first (like long dress socks) and then as the boots pack out I'll wear progressively thicker socks to compensate.

Once you have boots that are molded perfectly to your foot with no space anywhere it's annoying to ride with any amount of play.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Razzle1980 said:


> Makes sense. Thanks for your input. I measured my feet without socks, and the bigger foot is a few cm short of 27cm. According to this measuring scale (Snowboard Boot Size, Chart, Calculator, Sizing), I should be at a size 9, which is what I have. So I think I'm good. Of course with socks, it would probably measure slightly over 27cm, which would bump me up to a 9.5, but I think that'll be too big.


Hi Razzle,
You had written, "A few cm short of 27". You likely mean a few mm. is that correct? We really need to have this exact to the mm to make sure that it is of value. 5 mm (.5 cm) is a boot size so each mm counts. This sizing is designed to work with no socks so no adjustment for socks should be made. I would strongly suggest that you take all 4 measurements (2 width and 2 length) and post images of your measurements being taken. With that we can get this right for you!


----------



## Razzle1980 (Dec 4, 2020)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Razzle,
> You had written, "A few cm short of 27". You likely mean a few mm. is that correct? We really need to have this exact to the mm to make sure that it is of value. 5 mm (.5 cm) is a boot size so each mm counts. This sizing is designed to work with no socks so no adjustment for socks should be made. I would strongly suggest that you take all 4 measurements (2 width and 2 length) and post images of your measurements being taken. With that we can get this right for you!


Hi Wiredsport,

My left foot is a few mm short of 27cm. My right foot is 26 cm. The width of my feet at the widest points is about 10.5 cm


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Razzle,

I would strongly suggest that you post the requested images. 10.5 cm if correct is an EE width and requires a very specific boot. 26 cm is Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. Let's get those images and dial this in for you. 

STOKED!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Boots sound too big to me. Also I think we need to drop the phrase “without pain” and change it to “without TOO MUCH pain” because when your jamming your feet into proper sized never worn boots for the first time in the shop... it kinda hurts lol.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Too big. Go down half a size at least. Depending on the snowboard boot brand, I am anywhere from a full size to a size and a half smaller than my regular shoes.


----------

